# Horns



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.servodrive.com/basstech7.html


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Want horns, huh?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very Nice !!


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

They take up ALOT of space though ..... You'd probably have to design your house, or at least your livin room around those speakers, instead of the other way around


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I believe you !


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nonetheless, they look sweet though. I wonder how long he did to cut those horns...... I mean, you really have to be skilled to attend such


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

First link reminds me of imperial bass horns at decware. I would love to try out a pair of the stereo imperial horns with a full range and sub in the same horn, like some have experimented with on the decware forums.


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

i've seen those at clubs and dnb concerts, thing is loud in your chest


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

or design your room around them


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow that's crazy. Thanks for the pics. I am not sure I could ever love horns quite THAT much.


----------

